#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Help - Why Does Yahoo Email Keep Asking Me To Verify My Password?

## chitown

I log onto my yahoo email with user name and password. Then I click on a new email and instead of going to the email it redirects me to a page that asks me to verify my password. Once I do that it says sorry for the inconvenience and something about an error. I can then click on my inbox and it displays my new messages. I click on one and it goes right to the password verification page. Then it lets me see the message. I then try to reply and it goes to the password verification page. I never had this happen before. it has been doing this for 3 days. 

It is irritating and time consuming.

Any reason for it?

Any way to stop it?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## melvbot

I dont think youre the only one, seems like an ongoing problem

Yahoo mail keeps asking for password every minute!!? - Yahoo! Answers

Yahoo Mail Classic keeps asking for password? - Yahoo! Answers

i ditched yahoo mail years ago, really awkward to use. I prefer Gmail nowadays.

----------


## chitown

I have a gmail account, but so many old friends have my yahoo address from years ago.

----------


## melvbot

Its the same for me with my hotmail account. I'd drop it like a hot brick but everyone knows the addy for that off by heart.

----------


## Butterfly

what kind of fool use Hotmail or Yahoo these days, unless you are Thai or a nana bar girl

----------


## melvbot

Duh, read the posts.

----------


## Butterfly

like you are the first one who changed email address, seems like a lame excuse

----------


## melvbot

Not everyone who uses email either bothers to or knows how to use stuff like contacts, they remember the address and type it in. Good enough for you?

----------


## Butterfly

ok, here is the trick,

In hotmail or fuckhoo, you will use as a return address a different address, that is the new one,

people are lazy and they will use reply and eventually see that you have a new address,

I wonder how the internet could go on if everyone would use the same lame excuse as yours  :Smile:

----------


## melvbot

> In hotmail or fuckhoo, you will use as a return address a different address, that is the new one,


Nope Im afraid I wont, I'll stick to how things are.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dirtydog

maybe just transfer your contacts to a new gmail account and send out a mass mailing with your new email addy?

----------


## melvbot

Its not a big deal, for the few people who just remember the addy it will suffice. BF is once again making a mountain out of a computing molehill.

----------


## Butterfly

> maybe just transfer your contacts to a new gmail account and send out a mass mailing with your new email addy?


no, that would be too difficult, don't forget he is a Mac user, they are the retards of the computer world  :Smile: 




> Nope Im afraid I wont, I'll stick to how things are.


it wasn't an order, just instructions on how to do it, but I guess even that is too difficult for you  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> BF is once again making a mountain out of a computing molehill.


just giving a solution to a really silly problem, anyway as long as you enjoy being an Internet retard by using yahoo, nobody is going to stop you. I would suggest using AOL to really impress your friends  :Smile:

----------


## melvbot

> no, that would be too difficult, don't forget he is a Mac user, they are the retards of the computer world


Ahh the old Mac jibes are coming out, theres a shock. no its not too difficult for me, its for the aunties and uncles who do things like write email adresses down on bits of paper or just remember them.





> it wasn't an order, just instructions on how to do it, but I guess even that is too difficult for you





> In hotmail or fuckhoo, you will use as a return address a different address, that is the new one,


"You will" is an order. I know youre one of them horrible foreigners and everything but at least make an effort to learn the language we converse with on here.



> BF is once again making a mountain out of a computing molehill.





> just giving a solution to a really silly problem, anyway as long as you enjoy being an Internet retard by using yahoo, nobody is going to stop you. I would suggest using AOL to really impress your friends


Thank you for the solution I already knew about. If you read the posts it states I dont use Yahoo, retard.  :Smile:

----------


## good2bhappy

Oh dear I must be either Thai or a nana bargirl!
so what is the email server of choice these days O illustrious ones.

----------


## Butterfly

^ AOL  :Smile:

----------


## melvbot

Just ask Buterfly, hes the TD resident computer genius with all the answers. Shame theyre usually the wrong ones. Ask him how to seed a torrent   ::doglol::

----------


## Ivor Biggun

> what kind of fool use Hotmail or Yahoo these days


errrrrrrr me.

----------


## dirtydog

IvorBiggun[at]hotmail.com, do you use it to send off resumes for job applications  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> I log onto my yahoo email with user name and password.


If you haven't already next time you log on, try checking the box "keep me logged on for 2 weeks...".

When finished with your email, Don't log off!!

Might fix your problem.

----------


## chitown

^ I have about 50 yahoo addresses for my Thai Visa trolling nicks. Cant use the same one......  :Smile: 

But seriously, thanks I will try that.

----------


## Butterfly

> Just ask Buterfly, hes the TD resident computer genius with all the answers.


I wasn't aware that there were any computer genius on TD, I guess I didn't get the memo, Webboy and Server Room boy have no fucking clue, but you wouldn't know you are a Mac user  :rofl: 




> Ask him how to seed a torrent


You must be a Mac user, confusing bandwidth issue with seeding

----------


## melvbot

Ok which email provider should everyone switch to then?

----------


## Butterfly

^ try gmail like everyone with a brain does  :Smile: 

7GB account for free, anti-spam, document storage, online Spreadsheet and Word editor etc...

----------


## melvbot

Thanks for that. 
 Ive had Gmail for years, back in the time when you had to have an invite for it. Im sorry about calling you a genius, that was totally uncalled for.

----------


## Butterfly

> Ive had Gmail for years, back in the time when you had to have an invite for it


who hasn't gmail, unless you are a hotmail or yahoo retard, and you still need an invite




> Im sorry about calling you a genius, that was totally uncalled for.


There are no genius on TD, I think you would have known that by now. Sorry for calling you a Mac user, it was totally uncalled for  :Smile:

----------


## Ivor Biggun

> IvorBiggun[at]hotmail.com, do you use it to send off resumes for job applications


 No, just emails.

----------


## dirtydog

> and you still need an invite


No you don't.

----------


## Ivor Biggun

I now have ymail also.

----------

